# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Анализ результатов теста фаерволов на защиту от внутренних атак

## CyberWriter

Результат работы фаерволов по каждому из проверяемых нами в тесте сценарию атак оценивался по следующей схЧитать далее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

